# scoring and the merit list



## seadog70 (18 Jun 2011)

Hey guys, just one question, ( larf! )  How many times have you heard that, " just one question..." 
 But seriously, just one. And I know  ( or think ) I've seen the answer to it here somewhere, but can't find it.  Does anyone know how they ( CF Recruiting) score your competiveness? As in , percentage-wise, how much does your CFAT count for, and your Interview, and etc., I'm not sure what else there is besides your CFAT and Interview. Thanks

" I"m just sitting and waiting for that call"


----------



## Ayrsayle (18 Jun 2011)

Not that I have any inside information, but there are many other examples of what they look at to determine your rating. Off the top of my head - Your marks in school! Why would the military hire someone who (for example) barely passed high school in comparison to someone with honors in university. (while the CFAT is likely used, I am sure they factor in education as well). If the CFAT scores were identical, I figure they would lean toward the latter.

I'd love to hear someone who was involved in the process chime in however - as I have no idea what these things do for a candidate save that it improves his chances.


----------



## Sample2K7 (18 Jun 2011)

I remember seeing a post somewhere on the site about the scoring system. As I am not a recruiter and my only military experience is my application process thus far I would advise not to take what I say as total fact, its just simply what I have heard. I read that when scoring an application the interview is factored at 60% of your overall score, and the CFAT is 20%, and your past work experience, education, volunteering, etc is also counted at 20%


----------



## vhaust (18 Jun 2011)

Hmm, this scoring scheme seems peculiar to me because there exist a human to human relation such that certain people are
more attracted to certain characteristics than others. Some people train/study long and hard for many years only to be subject to 
some opinion formed by the interviewer who doesn't really know the interviewee.  ???


----------



## vhaust (18 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Most interviews are at least an hour or two.  They ask you LOOOOTS of questions, it depends on how you answer them... not if they like you or not.



It is still subject to human to human relations. 
Even in a basic question such as why do you want to join is subjective, imo.
This is why they say there are good/bad officers. Some think certain characteristics of that particular officer is good, others think it is bad.
Even 2-3 years working together you can't really tell how is that person without some selection bias; let alone 2-3 hours of pure talking.


----------



## Romanmaz (18 Jun 2011)

Sample2K7 said:
			
		

> I remember seeing a post somewhere on the site about the scoring system. As I am not a recruiter and my only military experience is my application process thus far I would advise not to take what I say as total fact, its just simply what I have heard. I read that when scoring an application the interview is factored at 60% of your overall score, and the CFAT is 20%, and your past work experience, education, volunteering, etc is also counted at 20%


 :nod: I posted that, the officer that interviewed me gave me a breakdown of how you're "score" is broken down to be compared to other applicants once merit listed. 60% Interview, 20% previous educational background, and 20% CFAT score.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2011)

vhaust said:
			
		

> It is still subject to human to human relations.



Short of the CF using robots to hire other robots, there is no way around this. Things will always contain an element of subjectivity.


----------



## vhaust (18 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Short of the CF using robots to hire other robots, there is no way around this. Things will always contain an element of subjectivity.



Indeed. :nod:


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2011)

vhaust said:
			
		

> Indeed. :nod:



Therefore, complaining that the system is subjective is pointless. We cannot hire everyone and those we charge with selecting candidates have the required military experience to exercise judgment on those who apply.


----------

